# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ηλιακος θερμοσιφωνας

## ben155

Ενδιαφερομαι για αντικατασταση του υπαρχοντος (ΗΛΙΟΑΚΜΗ αντεξε 30 χρονια),για 3-4 ατομα.
Θα ηθελα συμβουλη-προταση για αγορα καινουργιου, σε σχεση  ποιοτητας-τιμης

----------


## meletis_m

Κοιταξε τους Skyland , το εργοστασιο βρισκεται στη Πύλη Δερβενοχωρίων.


Στάλθηκε από το HT7 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

